# 100gal Planted Tank



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Soo Its been a while. All my many tanks have been broken down and sold. I went thru a while of disinterest after I lost my prized predators. I have torn down most of what I had except for my 100 gal and a 35 gal Hex. I no longer even mess with ferts. The lights are 1wpg. And tho I have CO2 piped in its shut off. I have the ferts and a full tank of CO2 I just don't want to deal with dosing. I all I do really is toss food in so the fish can eat. All the plants in this tank are the same ones that I still had from my 75gal. That giant sword broke up into 3.

Here is a short journey of what the tank has come to.

Back in 09 I made an attempt to set the tank up as a community tank.









But community tanks are freaking boring. So i lost interest pretty quickly. 
and by 2010 it was just in maintain mode. Water changes happen in this tank maybe 2x a year. however water quality are not things that are really much concern.









Recently I decided to evict all the community fist to the 35gal. And I redecorated a bit. But I don't have much by way of algae defense so the walls got covered in the greens. I decided to scrape away that layer and this is what I found. 









Left side








Right









Here is a little closer up with some of the new tenants. African Cichlids.
Yep, doing a planted cichlid tank. 

















Isn't this little guy cute?


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

looks good now


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lol BS

I went through something similar.. I was working heavy manual labor, and I just didn't have the energy to fuss with the tank anymore.
So the tank got stuffed in the basement, 65% water changes every 2 weeks, no dosing, a tad over 1wpg, and lots of crypts..

There was a very nice rhom in there though.

I since set the tank up in the living room, sold the rhom, (getting too big for the 75), and got wild Peruvian angelfish, rare corys, I'm getting a really cool pleco, and a school of tightly schooling fish, maybe cardinals or rummynose.

My buddy breeds very, very rare fish, and I had the privilege of hanging out with him last night. I bought black corys from him that he just spawned. They are less than a half inch!
very cool.. I got a great deal on them too, they are going for $11 a piece on aquabid--If you can find them.

He has super gorgeous plecos that he just bred, and I couldn't even name all the rare cool fish he is currently successfully breeding.

I'm pretty into it again, since I hurt my back at work, and I have a less physical job.









I just may get another tank up and running for a P!

Your tank looks a lot better than the average tank, there Black S! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that planted chiclid tank makes me want to make a planted chiclid tank the exact same way... looks unreal


----------

